# Practicode



## Trees125 (Jul 8, 2017)

Is anyone else working on the CPC practicode? I'm stuck on the first patient. I cannot figure out the third code. I have a procedure and dx. Please help


----------



## HangarPilot (Jul 8, 2017)

Sounds like you are missing the number of Units you are billing for (usually 1). Check out the thread linked below. CodingKing explains it very well... Once you get it "wrong" it will show you the correct answers and rationale.

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/149675-practicode-help.html


----------



## LP31700 (Jul 8, 2017)

Don't forget to do the unit. It's 1. I had that issue, too, until I realized they wanted a unit number.


----------



## ebonymercedes43@att.net (Jul 15, 2017)

*Astarr04*

Practicode beginner.  Stuck on question #2.  Not sure what I am missing.  5 of 6 parts correct. Its not the units this time. Is there a modifier needed?


----------



## HangarPilot (Jul 16, 2017)

If you click on "Show Your Answers" it will show you your answers and the correct answers. It's explained well here:

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/search.php?searchid=373007

The second case should have two lines: Each with a CPT, Units, and Dx.


----------



## gemmasking (Jul 20, 2017)

*There is no 3rd code*

- only 49020 and N73.4 but I'm stuck on the 2nd question. Help!


----------



## HangarPilot (Jul 20, 2017)

You are missing the Units as discussed above. The correct answer is: CPT 49020, 1 Unit, Dx N73.4 

If you click "Show Your Answers" it will show your results and what is correct and incorrect.

Anything you have wrong will be in red. Look in the "Answer Key" column to see the accepted answers.

If everything is green and you don't see any red, you'll need to look a little harder at the answer key. Everything is green because what you DID enter is correct, but you are still missing something. Look for a row where the "Your Answer" column is blank but the "Answer Key" column has something in it. In this case, you should see a row showing nothing for "Your Answer" and the "Answer Key" shows "1" (unit).

Hope that helps!


----------



## Sarah17 (May 17, 2018)

Can anyone please help me with all the modules on practicode? I'm really stuck please.


----------



## mrswilson827 (Jan 11, 2021)

Does one earn CEU's for Practicode?


----------

